# Need Help Finding Info for AMF Texas Ranger Restoration



## DTMartin (Feb 17, 2018)

Hello Fellow Bicycle Enthusiasts!

I have recently begun the process of restoring this AMF Texas Ranger (dis-assembled) and have run into a road block by way of not being able to find any historic information about it. This is my first vintage restoration, so I really don't know where to look, although I have e-mailed The National Bicycle History Archive of America, but received an auto-response that they are moving and will get back to me in the future.

At this point I believe it is late 50's/early 60's, but I'm unable to determine:

1) What seat would have come on this bike
2) Appropriate original tire size and style (I believe middle weight, pictured tires are newer)
3) What the light controls on the tank resembled originally

Does anyone have an idea on these issues or know the best place to procure reliable information???


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 17, 2018)

@Oilit @Fltwd57 may be able to help you. Do not waste time or money on the NBHAA it is really only one bitter old man not a legitimate organization. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oilit (Feb 19, 2018)

I have a 1960 Flying Falcon that has the same fenders, chain guard and chain ring as yours but I'm confused by the serial number on the bottom bracket, I thought AMF started putting the serial numbers on the left drop out after they moved Roadmaster from Cleveland to Little Rock in late 1956 or early 1957. And is that a faint "C" to the right of the serial number? And is the kick stand clamped to the frame or is there a plate to bolt it to? I believe @Boris is good at the Cleveland built bikes, I don't know if he follows the later ones but it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Oilit (Feb 19, 2018)

Just out of curiosity, are there any markings on the left drop out?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 24, 2018)

Sadly, NBHAA is the only source for post '56 AMF numbers. I'd say it's right around the time they moved, though the cantilever style frame would be a '58 or newer. And, the original seats on these were cheap and minimal, with a white or matching colored cover, barely any padding, and usually gold or silver around the edge stitching.


----------



## Oilit (Mar 7, 2018)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Sadly, NBHAA is the only source for post '56 AMF numbers. I'd say it's right around the time they moved, though the cantilever style frame would be a '58 or newer. And, the original seats on these were cheap and minimal, with a white or matching colored cover, barely any padding, and usually gold or silver around the edge stitching.



I agree this looks like a 1958 or later, but that bottom bracket looks like a CWC built Roadmaster. The serial number has a letter followed by five numbers and it even looks like it has a faint "Cw" mark to the right, like the mark Cleveland Welding used. The other 1957 and later Roadmasters I've seen (I admit it's not very many) use a serial number on the left drop-out, with a letter followed by six numbers. I'm wondering if AMF found a bunch of bottom brackets in a back room a couple of years after they moved Roadmaster out of Cleveland and just sent them down to Little Rock. I was hoping @DTMartin would post some more pictures, and particularly one of the left drop-out. If we see enough of these bikes, it will probably help to fill in the blanks.


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 7, 2018)

with the sprocket and chainguard design i would say late 1950's Shelby Manf. bicycle


----------



## Oilit (Mar 8, 2018)

dave the wave said:


> with the sprocket and chainguard design i would say late 1950's Shelby Manf. bicycle



Did AMF keep the Shelby works open until the late '50's? @Freqman1 says my 1960 Roadmaster has a lot of Shelby in it's DNA, but I assumed they just moved the Shelby tooling to Little Rock. But I could be wrong.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 23, 2018)

If Walker rode a bike...


----------

